# Jean-Alphonse Turretin on Christianity and philosophy



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 26, 2022)

Christianity is so perfectly agreeable to the nobler powers of the human soul, that it has with much propriety been called the religion of philosophers. Philosophy is an excellent auxiliary to this divine institution, which draws from it the finest illustrations. Considered merely in this light, it merits from the friends of our religion, particular attention. But, separate philosophy from the Christian system, and, as the sources to mankind of knowledge, of virtue and happiness, they will, not even for a moment, admit of a comparison. In these respects, the latter is infinitely more perfect.

For the reference, see:









Jean-Alphonse Turretin on Christianity and philosophy


Christianity is so perfectly agreeable to the nobler powers of the human soul, that it has with much propriety been called the religion of philosophers. Philosophy is an excellent auxiliary to this…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

